# Hoyt Pro Star Meridian Manual



## NoBowtal (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Folks,
I just recently purchased a Hoyt Pro Star Meridian.
Nice bow, looks good, feels good.

Does anyone out there happen to have a manual for this bow?
Possibly something that can be scanned and emailed. Or maybe somewhere that I could purchase a manual.

Thank you,
Tim


----------

